# SCHIP Voting Record



## CWTrotter (Aug 23, 2007)

The breakdown by individual votes for this mess can be found at:

http://projects.washingtonpost.com/congress/110/house/1/votes/906/

Lets hold the guilty individuals accountable at election time!


----------



## 12stones-cl (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks like we've got some work in Texas to do...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Remember those names in 08


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

I will be sure to not support any of the yeses in my state. Naturally Pelosi supported it... that socialist nazi. (I know that is a redundant term)


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

VA was split, luckily Eric Cantor voted no. Just sent him an e-mail thanking him for his no vote


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> VA was split, luckily Eric Cantor voted no. Just sent him an e-mail thanking him for his no vote


Very good idea. We should all email those who supported this bill, but also thank everyone who voted against it. Show them we care.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

as long as we keep Hagatha Clinton or Muslim Obama out we have a chance but we need to get rid of all the yes voters....I'll get of my soapbox now


----------



## marccote (Sep 29, 2007)

*Arizona No Smoke State*

:dribble: and all of our politicians voted no,,,


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

Well my state bites. almost all voted yes. Who bought them.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Big Bob said:


> Well my state bites. almost all voted yes. Who bought them.


theyre all pawns of Pataki and Spitzer. Maybe it would have been better to elect Howard Stern?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

California is no better.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Either is WV


----------



## Cigar Diva (May 14, 2007)

I hear Billeary and Obama have it locked because conservatives are taking a pass


----------



## marccote (Sep 29, 2007)

*SCHIP Ad Campaign*

New ad campaign by schip is misleading by saying that billions spent on war chest should be spent on helath reform for young children, they are the scoundrels for not telling the public the truth, that cigars will fund the health program by overtaxation of a commidity that's market would be destroyed by the tax and therfore leaving them with very little money because of the heavy tax burden the sales would plument therfore leaving no sales to bring in taxes. Do they really think that the cigar industry can take such a hit and peopel would still buy as much? On the other hadn a new thread needs to be started H.R. 624: Free Trade With Cuba Act


----------



## Starsky (Mar 29, 2007)

marccote said:


> New ad campaign by schip is misleading by saying that billions spent on war chest should be spent on helath reform for young children, they are the scoundrels for not telling the public the truth, that cigars will fund the health program by overtaxation of a commidity that's market would be destroyed by the tax and therfore leaving them with very little money because of the heavy tax burden the sales would plument therfore leaving no sales to bring in taxes. Do they really think that the cigar industry can take such a hit and peopel would still buy as much? On the other hadn a new thread needs to be started H.R. 624: Free Trade With Cuba Act


I've noticed the same thing in other articles. They're bashing Bush for vetoing the bill, but not once do they mention how the bill was supposed to be financed. It used to be that newspapers reported all the news, now they only report what they believe to be right.


----------

